# Pea Gravel Paddock vs thin-soled horse?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pea gravel is small, round and smooth and does help toughen soles. You're right about putting down fabric but, if you can, dig down the depth of a spade first and remove as many stones or rocks first. Old time farmers used to say the sun pulls them up. It's freezing and thawing that pushes them up. Smooth out the soil then put the fabric down then the gravel. You might want to build a frame around it to contain it.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

This is a problem because you may not know what will work until you try it out. I have pea gravel and I love it, but my set up is way different from yours. I would get a few bags of pea gravel and put it in an area the horse has to cross and see if that makes him sore.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with the idea of experimenting with a small area of it. 
But at the same time, I would think pea gravel, if it is truly smooth, even and round like I expect pea gravel to be... I would think it would be okay. 
His feet will evenly sink in as he walks, so it would be similar to sinking into even mud, minus the mess, wouldn't it? It will have the added benefit of polishing his hooves. 
So my thoughts- 1) he likely will be fine. 2) Make doubly sure that your base ground is nice and even and flat with no hidden rocks so that when he steps, his feet evenly sink.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Try Jim Rickens, it hardens the soles. Worked on my mare.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Pea gravel used to be recommended footing for horses with Navicular, soft soles and bruising. It shifts under the horses weight and gives a gently massaging effect. Pasture Perfect also recommends pea gravel to its users. 

My farrier is a huge advocate of pea gravel turn outs for its theraputic effects and that it helps a horse self trim between farrier visits.

Pea Gravel is on my list of things to do in my turn out this year.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

carshon said:


> Pea gravel used to be recommended footing for horses with Navicular, soft soles and bruising. It shifts under the horses weight and gives a gently massaging effect. Pasture Perfect also recommends pea gravel to its users.
> 
> My farrier is a huge advocate of pea gravel turn outs for its theraputic effects and that it helps a horse self trim between farrier visits.
> 
> Pea Gravel is on my list of things to do in my turn out this year.


Exactly. All of this. I just didn't say it so perfectly.  We have a few spots I would love to pea gravel, but don't want to know the cost!! lol


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

